

My first github project: BlackBerry Address Book to CSV - BrandonM
https://github.com/BMintern/BlackBerry-Address-Book-to-CSV

======
BrandonM
My scenario was this: I was using my work BlackBerry as my personal phone, but
I quit recently. Before quitting, I used barrybackup on Ubuntu to make a
backup. I recently got a new Android and did not want to re-enter all my
personal contacts.

Instead, I reverse-engineered the Address Book format, writing a Python
program to convert the data to a CSV. I then used a spreadsheet program to
delete old-job-related contacts and to clean things up a bit. Finally, I
imported my contacts using GMail.

This project probably is not applicable to too many people, but if it helps
even one person get their contact information, I'm glad to be able to help.

